

BarkBox's road to 20k customers and 95% retention - brandnewlow
http://blog.perfectaudience.com/2012/12/13/barkboxs-road-to-20000-customers-and-95-retention-dog-owners-are-dog-parents/

======
jessaustin
Some people are going to be weirded out by this "retargeting" thing. I don't
think it quite meets the level of something that privacy advocates can
complain about, though. It's just an agreement from ad networks that they'll
show your ads when they see your cookies in a request. Ad networks function by
reading cookies, so if you accept their existence you accept the basic
practice. This is just an interesting new wrinkle.

~~~
majormajor
I'm waiting for the first stories about people having their Christmas present
surprises spoiled by their SOs seeing retargeted Amazon ads featuring the
products they were browsing while doing their Christmas shopping. Or their
kids seeing retargeted Toys R Us ads with the toys the parents were looking
at. :)

(I don't think retargeting is bad in general, I just think that the shops that
due the specific-product-including ones are treading the wrong side of the
creepy line and haven't thought enough about shared computers.)

